# Sick guppy



## tammy4783 (Feb 23, 2006)

I've tried to search for what 3 of my guppies might have, but couldn't find a similar description on this forum or the net.
basically they look ok except that they're shimmying every now and then and especially their tails (but not their other fins) are clamped.

I've seen this happen twice before to two batches of molly fry (years ago) and slowly they had all died.


Does anyone please have any idea what disease it might be? I can't see any white on their bodies so i doubt it's a fungus.

Any ideas would be very helpful.
thanks,


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

what is the water temperature ?
have you added a bit of salt?
Are they eating? are they losing weight?
how long have you had them?
What are the water parameters?
we need more info!


----------



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

They have clamp fin. So far the best thing we have found that works is Jungle's Tank Buddies. Use 2 tablets for the first dosage, do a 1/3 water change in 2 days. then 1 tablet. You will loose some fish, but it will save the stronger ones.


----------



## tammy4783 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Clamped fins is a symptom, not a disease. Shimmying and clamped fins could be due to a number of things - toxicities, parasites such as ich and velvet (which can reside unseen in the gills), etc. Its best to try and figure out what the problem is before just throwing medications and things at them IMO.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Katwulfe said:


> They have clamp fin. So far the best thing we have found that works is Jungle's Tank Buddies. Use 2 tablets for the first dosage, do a 1/3 water change in 2 days. then 1 tablet. You will loose some fish, but it will save the stronger ones.


I wouldn't suggest the use of meds until Tammy answers Mousey's post(2nd one). Do not fix what is broken and Boxermom is right about it.
Tammy, a picture will also help. There are lots of diseases associated by clamping of fins.


----------

